# normal Electroblock operation for 230V?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

I'm trying to debug why my Schaudt EBL 200-5 is not charging the batteries in my Euramobil 1997.

Is the proper operation of the unit to convert 230 -> a battery charging voltage?

When 230 is connected, I can see 230V AC at the back of the EBL.

Should I also see 14 volts at plus battery 2? 

Because I do not. I only see the battery voltage.

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Matt

Can't speak for your EBL, but on ours EBL225, it does indeed charge the batteries when hooked up to 230v.

You are right you'd probably see 14v when charging, unless they are full, as the EBL trickle charges.

My guess is the charging side of the electrobloc has a fault/fuse, but I'm no expert...

I did see this on my travels.

Schaudt do a good repair service from what I've read on this forum, others will probably have more info.

w


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

The batteries might be rather full. they are at 12.8.

When the EBL trickle charges what would the voltage on the batteries be?

Does it ever just stop charging because it thinks the batteries are full?

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

regarding fuses... I'm reading the voltages at the wires connected to the electroblock. I see 230 at the mains entry point. 

But I do not see any sort of charge level current at the battery wires.

Thanks-
Matt


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you switch on "high drain" articles in the MH, such as the water pump and all the lights, the voltage at the battery should drop - if with the EHU switched OFF the voltage drops then you know that you are draining the battery. If you then switch the EHU ON the voltage should go back up IF the charger is working......

That should help you to check whether it is working - but if your battery is reading 12.8v with the EHU switched off then it is obviously fully charged and so only a very small charge could be expected from the charger if any.....

If there is a fault in the charger then you may well need specific advice as has been mentioned already - your set up is not one that I am familiar with.....

Dave


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Right now i'm draining down the habitation batteries. I hope to get down to the point where the 230 ac current will start to be transformed into a charging voltage on the batteries.

One other possibility I see is the batteries have a "sensor"... direct translation from German Fühler.. I guess this is a temperature sensor. Perhaps this is permanently triggered and so the EBL does not want to give a charge. Maybe I'll try disconnecting that wire?

Also, inside the electroblick is a single flat black box with a switch on top. Anyone have an idea what might happen if I slide over that switch?

Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I've run down the batteries to 12.4 but do not see any charging voltage when 230 or alternator are applied.

There are two signaling wires. There is a line to D+ alternator. This is 0v when engine is off. When engine is on it is 14.5 volts. Is this correct? Engine is the Fiat Ducato.

Also there is a line for Battery 2 sensor. This reads always just a few hundredths of a volt less than the main battery 2 voltage posts.


Any more ideas anyone? Must I look for blown fuses since I am reading voltages directly at the Electroblock ins / outs?


Thank you-
Matt


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Getting out of my depth here, but here goes.

When the alternator is running, this takes preference to charge up the batteries, and solar won't be used.
You probably will see a charge voltage of 14v+

If you have take the batteries down to 12.4v then once on hook-up, you should be getting some charge, your I fear is not correct.

Electrobloc's are quite sensitive and a few users fit the Schaudt OVP-01 surge protector.

I went for the cheaper alternative, as I'm not on EHU very often.
Using an off the shelf bit, think from memory it cost around £10-15. It goes into the electrobloc and before the 230v input.
Will take a pic next time I go down to the storage yard.

I think you may have to contact udo for more advice.

[email protected]

PS I think the going rate was about £150 to have your unit overhauled and sent back.

PPS I think [from what I remember] the temperature malarkey measure the batteries temperatures and adjusts charge rates etc.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You have probably seen this thread but it may contain some points which are common to the problem you are facing and some of the posts might contain things to help you with e.g. what that switch does....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1936650.html#1936650

I believe that the 14.5v reading you are getting is correct when the engine is running and the alternator is charging - which it will always do when first started since the vehicle battery will be calling for power and so the alternator will be giving it out....

I cannot comment on the sensor as it is not something I am familiar with, so rather than guessing, I suggest you read the other thread if you haven't as many people have posted there with points.

Sorry not to be able to give more precise assistance.

Dave


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys -

The switch is actually on the *inside* of the electroblock. I don't have it open just now. A week back went to a mechanic who had opened it up.

I was wondering if the D+ was in fact supposed to rise to 14.5 volts with engine on. It was my understanding the D+ is a signal not the actual charging voltage.

Thank you very much for Udo's contact. I'd seen the name mentioned here but had lost those posts. Hopefully they can help. Leaving Hungary for the UK tomorrow. May be able to just drop into their shop.

I can't figure out if I should bother replacing the Electroblock however. I already purchased a CTEK D250S charger which seems to do most of the same function and maybe even better than the electroblock had done (minus the mains -> 12V charging) The CTEK should use MPPT style charging of the battery using alternator output. Also avoids draining starter battery with habitation battery load. Also mixes in Solar which my electroblock does not do.

Cheers-
Matt


----------

